# Which Adjustable Bench?



## NathanMorgan (Jul 18, 2014)

I've recently bought the Bodymax CF475 power rack and im after a adjustable bench to go with it. I've narrowed it down to 2 choices which fall under my budget of £150 - £170.

Which one of these two would you go for?

1. Bodymax CF430 Heavy Duty Flat/Incline/Decline Bench at Powerhouse Fitness

or

2. Inspire Fitness Adjustable Weight Bench,Incline/Decline/Flat/Folds - NEW & BOXED | eBay

(im favouring number 2 as it looks less bulkier than number one, but im after your personal opinions on the two)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

the bodymax one as it can withstand more weight according to the specs

365 kg vs 227kg


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I had the cf430, hated it.

Very large and cumbersome.

Although the back support felt flimsy.

Sold it and got a much cheaper flat bench which is as solid as a rock!

Do you really need a incline bench?

EBay for a 2nd hand commercial one?

The 2 bench only holds 220kg btw.


----------



## NathanMorgan (Jul 18, 2014)

Prince Adam said:


> I had the cf430, hated it.
> 
> Very large and cumbersome.
> 
> ...


the Bodymax CF430 does seem quiete bulky judging from the measurements compared to the eBay one and im glad I asked the question now.

I'd need an incline/decline bench as I use these movements frequently in my training.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

NathanMorgan said:


> the Bodymax CF430 does seem quiete bulky judging from the measurements compared to the eBay one and im glad I asked the question now.
> 
> I'd need an incline/decline bench as I use these movements frequently in my training.


Also there was an annoying gap between back and bum which done my head in!!

Guess you get that with all incline benches tho


----------



## NathanMorgan (Jul 18, 2014)

Prince Adam said:


> Also there was an annoying gap between back and bum which done my head in!!
> 
> Guess you get that with all incline benches tho


Yeah it seems that way with these types of benches as the ones in my current gym has the same problem.


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have the cf430 with the same rack and i like it, its solid and easy to change from flat to incline etc. Though its not ideal for incline bench as the bench is quite far away from the hooks so you have to sort of lift the bar and re-rack far behind you.

This bench solves that problem though as it slides back and under the bar

Bodycraft F320 Flat-Incline-Decline Bench at Powerhouse Fitness


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

NathanMorgan said:


> Yeah it seems that way with these types of benches as the ones in my current gym has the same problem.


Which did you go for mate?


----------



## NathanMorgan (Jul 18, 2014)

Prince Adam said:


> Which did you go for mate?


I went for the Inspire adjustable bench and I can't fault it plus I phoned the company up and managed to get £50 off the original price.


----------

